# do i need to add water to vermiculite when it is dry?



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Dec 8, 2014)

sup guys i have 4 Indian star tortoise eggs, and they are in hova bator incubator, with 85 to 88degree ,80 to 88 humility , and the substrate for the eggs are vermiculite,my question is when the vermiculite is dry , do i need to add more water to it ? thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2014)

It's been said that you weigh your vermiculite or perlite after you've wet it, then you know how much water to add to get it back up to that weight. I don't do that, though. I just stick my finger in it and if its dry, I wet it.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Dec 8, 2014)

i see , thanks


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It's been said that you weigh your vermiculite or perlite after you've wet it, then you know how much water to add to get it back up to that weight. I don't do that, though. I just stick my finger in it and if its dry, I wet it.



@Yvonne G - in German there is a term for what you do. Translated it's called 'Pi times thumb' - it is a nice descriptive term for eyeballing it. I love it!


----------

